# Plane Crash in Austin



## csb (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,586627,00.html



> Before even having to make a shaky recovery from the sting of the first lesson on what justice really means in this country (around 1984 after making my way through engineering school and still another five years of “paying my dues”), I felt I finally had to take a chance of launching my dream of becoming an independent engineer.
> On the subjects of engineers and dreams of independence, I should digress somewhat to say that I’m sure that I inherited the fascination for creative problem solving from my father. I realized this at a very young age.


Is everyone on the board accounted for?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm still here. I'm not suicidal, and my aircraft is a Cessna Cardinal that is still safe in a hangar in Northern Illinois.

What a waste of a perfectly good Piper Dakota.


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2010)

The suicide posting makes me wonder where wilheldp is today...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

csb said:


> The suicide posting makes me wonder where wilheldp is today...


Present!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 18, 2010)

csb said:


> The suicide posting makes me wonder where wilheldp is today...


He's not from Texas, so I think he's okay.


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > The suicide posting makes me wonder where wilheldp is today...
> ...


Phew!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

I do agree with a lot of what the man has to say (the notable exceptions being that big business is the problem, and that we need nationalized health care). It'll be interesting to see how many more of these types of very public suicides we have in the near future. There are a lot of people laid off, and the government is alienating people left and right.


----------



## benbo (Feb 18, 2010)

The guy is a complete and total whiner. He's also nuts. I don't see anything here that many, if not most of us have had to deal with. Nothing is his fault, it's the corporation, the church, the government.


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2010)

He had enough money to maintain his pilot's license...

And I'm pretty sure "nuts" is a pre-requisite for flying a plane into a building.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

Maintaining the license is actually pretty cheap. He's the registered owner of the airplane and a Dakota isn't exactly the bottom of the heap. He wasn't destitute by any means.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 18, 2010)

Wait, repparso was looking for a job so he could buy a plane. Maybe wil, mechguy, and I managed to harass him enough to think he was poor...


----------



## benbo (Feb 18, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Wait, repparso was looking for a job so he could buy a plane. Maybe wil, mechguy, and I managed to harass him enough to think he was poor...


Are you kidding? Did you read the suicide note? It wasn't Shakespreare, but at least there were two or three sentences without grammatical errors.

And I don't think he'd do it unless he saw a "fatty opportunity" to make some "fun money".


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 18, 2010)

Maybe he used MS Word and used the spell/grammar check features for the first time in his life and maybe it was because his "fatty opportunity" fell through. :dunno:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

There also appeared to be punctuation used in the note. Definitely not repparso.


----------



## benbo (Feb 18, 2010)

We're just picking on you because we like you, rppearso :wub:


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 18, 2010)

benbo said:


> We're just picking on you because we like you, rppearso :wub:


Nope, I don't. :sharkattack:


----------



## z06dustin (Feb 18, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> I'm still here. I'm not suicidal, and my aircraft is a Cessna Cardinal that is still safe in a hangar in Northern Illinois.
> What a waste of a perfectly good Piper Dakota.


You know... someone really needs to do something about these Assault Airplanes. Do they let just anyone get one of these?

As a nation we need to wake up and ban these things. Any plane equipped with fully-automatic flaps, noise suppressors (aka "silencers" aka "mufflers"), pistol grip controls, high-capacity fuel tanks, or landing hooks should be banned. Also there should be a 3-day waiting period for all pilots before they can fly, just to make sure they cool their jets before they fly off the handle and do something stupid.


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 18, 2010)

benbo said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, repparso was looking for a job so he could buy a plane. Maybe wil, mechguy, and I managed to harass him enough to think he was poor...
> ...


ahahahahahaha!! :deadhorse:

too funny


----------



## benbo (Feb 18, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


Yeah, except I don't know who Shakespreare is. Who wrote that comment anyway? Oh yeah, it was me.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 18, 2010)

benbo said:


> MechGuy said:
> 
> 
> > benbo said:
> ...


Maybe Shakespreare is the evil twin who can't use proper grammar and spelling, and comes across as a complete douchbag...

&lt;--- reports himself to the admins for "flaming and derogatory comments towards a fellow forum member"


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2010)

z06dustin said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still here. I'm not suicidal, and my aircraft is a Cessna Cardinal that is still safe in a hangar in Northern Illinois.
> ...


Trust me, the FAA and TSA are trying...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

My guess is that there will be a renewed push for civil aviation pilots to file flight plans or be shot down by F-16s. The obvious solution to somebody going nuts over too much government is to add more government.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

Also typical is that solution would do absolutely nothing other than swamp flight services with flight plans for people doing pattern work. What would stop that ass hat from filing a flight plan leading in the general direction of his target and doing the exact same thing.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Also typical is that solution would do absolutely nothing other than swamp flight services with flight plans for people doing pattern work. What would stop that ass hat from filing a flight plan leading in the general direction of his target and doing the exact same thing.


Hey now. Common sense has no business in government policy.


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2010)

TSA tried launching a GA security plan that effectively would have a pilot saying to himself, "Self, are you a terrorist? No? Let's fly!" It would have also had him doing the same for his passengers. No real solution...just TSA trying vainly to justify its existence.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 19, 2010)

See, now if he lived in South Carolina then he would have had to register as an anti-Government whack job and then this whole mess could have been avoided.

The IRS was one of the tenants in the federal building in Jax so we all had to keep bomb threat cards next to our phone just in case someone made a call to the wrong number.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> My guess is that there will be a renewed push for civil aviation pilots to file flight plans or be shot down by F-16s. The obvious solution to somebody going nuts over too much government is to add more government.


bollocks! I say any building with government offices, better yet, all buildings shall hence forth be equipped with anti-aircraft guns.

:210:


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

nope just amend the building design codes to include the loading condition of the biggest plane, flying at its fastest speed, with a full load of fuel and passengers, impacting the structure at its weakest point. That should cover it.

and all existing structrues need to be retrofitted to meet the new design code.


----------



## z06dustin (Feb 19, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> nope just amend the building design codes to include the loading condition of the biggest plane, flying at its fastest speed, with a full load of fuel and passengers, impacting the structure at its weakest point. That should cover it.
> and all existing structrues need to be retrofitted to meet the new design code.


wouldn't it be easier to just change the code to put a phalanx on each roof?


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 19, 2010)

Nope, a trebuchet for all buildings


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2010)

z06dustin said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > nope just amend the building design codes to include the loading condition of the biggest plane, flying at its fastest speed, with a full load of fuel and passengers, impacting the structure at its weakest point. That should cover it.
> ...


I guess it depends on whether the Phalanx is manufactured by Skynet.


----------



## Phalanx (Feb 24, 2010)

^^I'm in favor of the phalanx.


----------



## z06dustin (Feb 24, 2010)

Phalanx said:


> ^^I'm in favor of the phalanx.


After consideration, I've decided the phalanx would just cause more problems than it would solve. After they were installed, Cesna and other manufacturers would just upgrade their planes to survive multiple strikes from 20mm rounds, which would require 25mm installations, which would prompt Cesna to one-up that.... and so on. This would result in a small-plane / commercial arms race. No one would win.


----------



## Supe (Feb 24, 2010)

z06dustin said:


> Phalanx said:
> 
> 
> > ^^I'm in favor of the phalanx.
> ...



But think of the economic stimulus for the defense and aerospace industries. Sounds like a win/win.


----------



## MGX (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm stimulated just thinking about it!


----------

